# Hull: 10 reasons to visit the UK city of culture 2017



## Meanderer (May 27, 2014)

What should you look out for on a trip to Hull, once home to Philip Larkin, William Wilberforce and the Housemartins?

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/nov/20/hull-10-reasons-uk-city-culture-2017


----------



## nan (May 29, 2014)

Looks an interesting place to visit, I would like to go to the UK to see where my mum lived as a child, England's history facinates me and the country scenery is so beautiful.


----------



## Harvatt (May 29, 2014)

nan ,  -   Where did she live then  ,   I was born in Hull and have lived there all my
life ,  I would be interested to know how the above City Of Culture animation arrived
so soon   -   Out of interest I think there is still an extract I wrote a year or two back
which does say a lot about the History and Heritage of Hull going back to about  
1100 AD ,    The Web Site is called       ezraharvattezraharvatt,com       ,  don't blame me
for that title , Google found it !
Kind regards    Terry .


----------



## Fern (May 29, 2014)

I have a friend who lives in Hull, Sutton Park.


----------



## Harvatt (May 29, 2014)

To Fern  ,     Small world , Your friend lives within two or three miles of me . unbelievable .
                   It is a lovely Country you live in , I could be quite envious !


----------



## Fern (May 30, 2014)

Harvatt said:


> To Fern  ,     Small world , Your friend lives within two or three miles of me . unbelievable .
> It is a lovely Country you live in , I could be quite envious !


Hi Harvatt, isn't it a small world.


----------

